# UD eyeshadow palette box



## sigwing (May 22, 2007)

Have you seen this?:
http://www.urbandecay.com/products/EyeshadowCarrier.cfm


It looks like you don't have to depot if you want one of these, and it has a mirror in it.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sigwing* 

 
_Have you seen this?:
http://www.urbandecay.com/products/EyeshadowCarrier.cfm


It looks like you don't have to depot if you want one of these, and it has a mirror in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Acutally urbandecay.com is running a special where you can get a discount on the price of the vault if you purchase 6 eye shadows.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 23, 2007)

That is so cute.  Thanks.


----------



## Showgirl (May 23, 2007)

Have you seen the thing where you design your own? It gets an eyeshadow addict like me salivating and craving my next hit. It really shouldn't be allowed, lol

http://www.urbandecay.com/eyeshadowvault/makeMyKit.cfm


----------



## grlygrlnyc (May 24, 2007)

silly question.... Do you guys think MAC e/s would fit in it as well?


----------



## sigwing (May 25, 2007)

It says other eyeshadows fit in it, so I'm guessing MAC's in their pots will fit in them.


----------



## love_and_hate (Jun 12, 2007)

I WANT IT!!!!!!!!! If anyone has it, reviews?? Love it, hate it, indifferent? Its the answer to my dreams.


Kali


----------



## Judymomocoa (Jun 21, 2007)

woohoooo...:woohoo: no depot?? YAY!! i wonder how heavy is the palette when it been filled


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *grlygrlnyc* 

 
_silly question.... Do you guys think MAC e/s would fit in it as well?_

 






 I would like to know the same thing, if any of you test it, please let us know.


----------



## kblakes (Jun 22, 2007)

I haven't heard any reviews from people that have bought it.  I really want it though.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 24, 2007)

It's so cute!!  I want it.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 24, 2007)

It'd make a good home for all those MAC LE's <3


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jun 27, 2007)

ohhhh i want that sooo bad!!! thats such a great idea


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 27, 2007)

i LOVE that you dont have to depot, because im always on the go and i grab a few eyeshadows to run around with me and switch them up. and if theyre all depotted and stuck in the big palette, i dont wanna have to take the palette with me!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 28, 2007)

I did not plan to set aside $207 for this...

Oh well, what the hey.  This is amazing!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 17, 2007)

I love it, I think it is the cutest thing!


----------



## ashleync (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey, I know this is an old thread, but since UD is having their 30% off sale I'm considering getting the eyeshadow vault. I don't buy the UD shadows, but I was hoping that the MAC shadows would fit in there. I can't decide whether to buy this vault or to stick with the MAC palettes. So i'm wondering if anyone uses this vault for their MAC shadows and if they prefer this one, or the MAC palette. Thanks!


----------



## kula_bear (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleync* 

 
_Hey, I know this is an old thread, but since UD is having their 30% off sale I'm considering getting the eyeshadow vault. I don't buy the UD shadows, but I was hoping that the MAC shadows would fit in there. I can't decide whether to buy this vault or to stick with the MAC palettes. So i'm wondering if anyone uses this vault for their MAC shadows and if they prefer this one, or the MAC palette. Thanks!_

 

I was wondering that too. But I measured the diameter of the MAC pots and it falls a little but under 40 mm.


----------



## AimeeL (Oct 19, 2008)

I actually almost picked up on empty one of these yesterday, and chickened out because I am a makeup newb (which is why I'm here!). But it wasn't terribly heavy - maybe it would be 3 pounds when filled?


----------

